# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  🐙 Octoplus / Octopus Box Samsung v.2.4.1 - J1 mini, J3 2016 and more! 🐙

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Octoplus / Octopus Box Samsung Software v.2.4.1 is out!*We have added support for Samsung Galaxy S4 zoom, GALAXY Ace 4, GALAXY J1 Mini, Galaxy Tab S2, Galaxy J3 2016 Duos!*  Octoplus / Octopus Box Samsung Software v.2.4.1 Release Notes:  *Added support for the following models:*  - *SM-T713*  - added Read/Write NVM/Repair NVM, Write Firmware, Read/Write Security,  Read/Write EFS, Read/Wrote QCN, Enable DIAG, Enable hidden languages,  Reboot in Download/Recovery mode
- *SM-T813* - added Read/Write  NVM/Repair NVM, Write Firmware, Read/Write Security, Read/Write EFS,  Read/Wrote QCN, Enable DIAG, Enable hidden languages, Reboot in  Download/Recovery mode
- *SM-J510UN* - added  Read/Write NVM/Repair NVM, Write Firmware, Read/Write Security,  Read/Write EFS, Read/Wrote QCN, Enable DIAG, Enable hidden languages,  Reboot in Download/Recovery mode
- *SM-J106H* - added Direct  Unlock, Read Codes, Repair IMEI, Reset FRP, Read/Write Security,  Read/Write EFS, Repair Network, Read/Write Cert, Reset FRP, Fix  Multicore Checksum, Write Firmware, Factory Services
- *SM-J106F* - added Direct  Unlock, Read Codes, Repair IMEI, Reset FRP, Read/Write Security,  Read/Write EFS, Repair Network, Read/Write Cert, Reset FRP, Fix  Multicore Checksum, Write Firmware, Factory Services
- *SM-J320YZ* - added  Read/Write NVM/Repair NVM, Write Firmware, Read/Write Security,  Read/Write EFS, Read/Wrote QCN, Enable DIAG, Enable hidden languages,  Reboot in Download/Recovery mode
- *SM-C1010* - added Direct  Unlock, Repair IMEI, Read/Write Security, Read/Write EFS, Read/Write  Cert, Enable Hidden Languages, Write Firmware
- *SM-G3139D* - added Direct  Unlock, Read Codes, Repair IMEI, Repair SN, Repair Network, Disable  Factory Mode, Enable Hidden languages, Write Firmware, Factory Services *Added  ability to write Original Samsung versions of Firmware (*.tar, *.md5)  for Android devices without converting into *.oct format*  *All supported operations described in details in the manual ("Cable & Manual" button in the software)*  *Note: All phones, for which "Unlock" operation is not supported at the moment can be unlocked via Factory Unlock service
Also, don't forget about possibility to remove FRP/Reactivation lock via Factory Reset FRP service*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## لواء الدين محم

بارك الله فيك

----------

